# New Year's Eve



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how it works getting to Souk al Bahar etc for New Year's Eve? We felt we should make an effort to do this just once during our time here and since the family are joining us this year we have booked a table in one of the frontline restaurants (second mortgage required :scared. The restaurant said something about car parks closing early and Souk al Bahar would be closed anyway till 6pm but they were still waiting for info from the authorities. We planned to go in early anyway, say around 4pm, park in Souk al Bahar, maybe go up the Burj Khalifa if open (December not available yet on their system), do the aquarium etc to pass the time, then we can grab our glad rags from the car later on and change before dinner, with a safe driver booked to drive us home in our car. I wondered if an option was to valet park at The Palace but I guess we would need to at least have a drink at the bar in order to get the ticket stamped? Something tells me this is not going to be easy so any advice/suggestions from anyone who has had the courage to attend this event in the past would be very welcome


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stay in one of the hotels.

Seriously, you won't realistically be able to even get out of the place before 3 or 4 am. I personally think you're mad.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Stay in one of the hotels.
> 
> Seriously, you won't realistically be able to even get out of the place before 3 or 4 am. I personally think you're mad.


Agreed insane to try get in and out, all the highways are going to be parking zones around burj Khalifa with people sitting on the road waiting for the end of the world


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh and all the routes in close at about 4pm. Plus the metro doesn't stop there after a certain time. Absolutely insane. NYE is a massive money making event here. We usually go and sit on our roof with a bottle of bubbly and watch the fireworks.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Book a hotel for the night. 

If you want to spend NYE in Souk al Bahar you are trapped for the night and morning. It will be insanely crowded and unpleasant. 

I live 15 minutes walk away with full views of the Burj  but even I won't dare go to Downtown for NYE.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could just walk on over to Tally's place for an after party. I hear it's just a 15 minutes walk away


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Apartment has already been claimed 

As I will be shivering in a cold, damp country.

I haven't celebrated NYE in Dubai since 2008 and that was the year it was cancelled, remember? 



pamela0810 said:


> You could just walk on over to Tally's place for an after party. I hear it's just a 15 minutes walk away


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Apartment has already been claimed
> 
> As I will be shivering in a cold, damp country.
> 
> I haven't celebrated NYE in Dubai since 2008 and that was the year it was cancelled, remember?


Has it been that long??!! Wow!

Please let your guests know that your pals from EF are visiting for a NYE "shindig" at your's. Will you leave the key under the flowerpot by the door?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure. I have a 20m long wraparound balcony (corner apartment with unobstructed view of the Burj). It's only nine floors up but there is nothing blocking the view  

Bit of a shame I won't be there as I'm leaving the flat next year. Moving to *gulp* the Marina or somewhere on the south end of town.



pamela0810 said:


> Has it been that long??!! Wow!
> 
> Please let your guests know that your pals from EF are visiting for a NYE "shindig" at your's. Will you leave the key under the flowerpot by the door?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Oh and all the routes in close at about 4pm. Plus the metro doesn't stop there after a certain time. Absolutely insane. NYE is a massive money making event here. We usually go and sit on our roof with a bottle of bubbly and watch the fireworks.


I got a step further and get out the city all together. The peace and quiet of the desert beckons most years.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions! We came to exactly the same conclusion last year, our first NYE here. However this time our 'children' are visiting with their partners, all in their early/mid-twenties and desperate to get in amongst it all. We could ship them off on their own to somewhere like Barasti but we do really want to share the midnight hour with them so this was a compromise and I suspect we will be stupid enough to go ahead and put it down to experience. We are in the Ranches so don't have the benefit of watching from our own balcony! If we go I will post our experience after the event for anyone searching in future years! I couldn't find anything by anyone who had actually tried driving in when I searched, either on the forum or on google. If anyone has managed to do it and can explain how it works with the car parks (particularly Souk al Bahar), timings, valet parking at The Palace etc that would be really helpful. We are fine with going in earlier in the day.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Rather you than me.....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

expatsue said:


> I couldn't find anything by anyone who had actually tried driving in when I searched, either on the forum or on google. If anyone has managed to do it and can explain how it works with the car parks (particularly Souk al Bahar), timings, valet parking at The Palace etc that would be really helpful. We are fine with going in earlier in the day.


I haven't done this (The first year I did watch the fireworks - from the other side of SZR), but I have friends who did. 
They went at noon, and even then the (Dubai Mall) parking was almost full. I think they reached home after 3 am. They mentioned that they were stuck in the car park itself for over an hour.

Traffic in an out of the downtown area is shut down after a specific time (they are learning over the years) so you will have to watch out for the announcements. Do not rely on public transport/ taxis. One other way could be, if possible, to park away from the area (e.g. on the other side of SZR, or in DIFC) and walk for 30 mins or so to get there?

I also remember someone telling me that the entrances/ exits in Dubai Mall were "one way" - there were designated "entrances" and "exits". I am mentioning Dubai Mall, but the crowd in the area is just extraordinary.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks rsinner


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I know people that have gone down early, decided to bail at 8pm because of the crowds and still didn't get home until 2am.

Do a Barracuda run
Have a BBQ at home
Watch the fireworks on the TV
Go out on the 1st


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> I know people that have gone down early, decided to bail at 8pm because of the crowds ...
> 
> 
> We do have a restaurant table booked, frontline balcony overlooking the fountains and fireworks. So, although I realise getting there and back will be absolute hell, we do have a base with a view for whole the evening away from the hoi polloi (!). 5-course meal and open bar and the table is ours for the night so it's just the logistics of getting there and back I'm trying to fathom. E.g. will I be able to park in Souk al Bahar, what time should we aim to get there (before mid-day someone here suggested),


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

I worked for Emaar this time last year.

Streets were meant to close at 6, but they hose to close them at 4. It was carnage.

People with wristbands, tickets and parking for Rivington Grill in Souk al Bahar were turned away, with no argument brooked. You need cast-iron credentials from your restaurant and carry Emirates ID and your guests passports.

I know a lady who LIVES in Souk al Bahar complex who was allowed in at 2am. 

Good luck to you, it will be stressful.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Can I just ask you expatsue, how much is that table (I guess for 6) costing you?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In 2012 we booked a party table at Al Manzil hotel (before they renovated the pavement cafe area).
We arrived early afternoon and valet parked the car at the Al Manzil.
The hotel was full and we were on standby for a room.
At around 4.30 - we got a call to say a third floor Burj facing (blooming expensive!!) suite was available - we took it and had the most amazing view of the crowds below from our balcony and a great view of the fireworks at midnight.
The streets were deserted by about 2.00am - so you just need to find somewhere to hide out until then - bearing in mind it's a very long day/night if you arrive to park at around 2.00pm and don't get out until 2.00am
We really enjoyed the experience and would do it again, without hesitation.
Our room included breakfast - so no problems driving on deserted streets in the morning.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Really helpful stevesolar, thank you. I will have a look at hotels, if there are any left with rooms available within walking distance. As you say, just having a base to park the car early and to while away the time beforehand would be good.


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok taken all advice, many thanks, and booked rooms at hotel other side of SZ road near Financial Centre Metro Station, 45 minutes walk according to Google maps. I don't expect walking in along with zillions of other people will be very easy either...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

expatsue said:


> Ok taken all advice, many thanks, and booked rooms at hotel other side of SZ road near Financial Centre Metro Station, 45 minutes walk according to Google maps. I don't expect walking in along with zillions of other people will be very easy either...


Which hotel did you book?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I live in the area and I can walk from Financial Centre metro to Souk al Bahar in under 30 minutes, but I'm a brisk walker.

This is how you do it: cross over the metro bridge to the east side, exit via the south side and walk alongside the Emirates Grand and Warwick hotels to find a row of five low-rise apartment buildings (among the oldest on Sheikh Zayed with Al Safadi Lebanese restaurant in the last building. Walk behind those buildings, cross through their parking lots (not screened off) and you'll find a road that runs parallel to Sheikh Zayed and heading towards DIFC from a tunnel. Cross the road and keep heading in a diagonal direction, past the back side of the Dusit Thani hotel and towards that large pink, vaguely Asianish Rotona apartment complex. The Dubai Mall is directly opposite. That's where you cross over to the Mall.

The trick is figuring out how to get to the Souk al Bahar on foot.

Quickest way is once you cross the wide street between the Rotona and the Mall over near where Double Deckers is, (there's crosswalks available for the poor tourists who don't know better), head eastwards for a few minutes and turn right on the first ramp leading up to the main level of the Dubai Mall and comes out right by the Bloomingdale entrance. From there you should know how to find your way to Souk al Bahar.

The alternative is to instead cross the street at the same spot in front of the Rotona and stay in the same direction up Emaar Boulevard to the burj and look for sidewalks that take you down to the lake. However, odds are that the pathway in front of the burj and lake will be closed off. 

Do you have a headache now?

If I were you I'd explore the area on Friday morning to fully understand where walking is possible and how to get to Souk al Bahar on foot. It's definitely doable but figuring it out the first time is always tricky. You may need to plan on walking the full length of Emaar Boulevard around Downtown to enter the Souk from the back side instead of the lake side. But it should be a pleasant evening and the walk will do wonders to build up an appetite for your dinner.

Good luck, mate. 



expatsue said:


> Ok taken all advice, many thanks, and booked rooms at hotel other side of SZ road near Financial Centre Metro Station, 45 minutes walk according to Google maps. I don't expect walking in along with zillions of other people will be very easy either...


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Will soon be seeing flyers for these events no doubt..


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

BedouGirl we booked Four Points by Sheraton Sheikh Zayed Road. TallyHo that is brilliant thank you, very very useful indeed, much appreciated


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

expatsue said:


> BedouGirl we booked Four Points by Sheraton Sheikh Zayed Road. TallyHo that is brilliant thank you, very very useful indeed, much appreciated


That's a good option. Works well for the Tallyho Route  and it's got a great outdoor bar on the 44th (or something like that). I think it's a really good idea to pop over there early one Friday morning and do a recce so you've got your route planned and don't forget the foldable pumps for the walks in both directions


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Will soon be seeing flyers for these events no doubt..


White's advertising already, huh?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> That's a good option. Works well for the Tallyho Route  and it's got a great outdoor bar on the 44th (or something like that). I think it's a really good idea to pop over there early one Friday morning and do a recce so you've got your route planned and don't forget the foldable pumps for the walks in both directions


Wow, just sounds like a scene out of Mission Impossible! LOL
Gone are the days where going to a New Year's Eve party meant going just going to a New Year's Eve party!


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, agree a recce on a Friday morning would be a good idea, have diarised to do so in a few weeks when cooler. Thanks again for all help and suggestions, much appreciated. Kids are very excited, jumping up and down on Facebook


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

expatsue said:


> jumping up and down on Facebook


And to be fair, that kind of excitement can't easily be bought.

Don't let us cynics get you down, enjoy (we're all secretly jealous).....


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

I would be just tempted to just stay on the rooftop bar at Four Points, its a great view from there  Although I can understand that you may want to get nearer.

Came to Dubai last year and I have not experienced new year at downtown yet, it does sound a bit horrendous if you are on the streets. Last new year I was round a friends for a barbecue in which was really chilled out and my preference at New Year.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Wow, just sounds like a scene out of Mission Impossible! LOL Gone are the days where going to a New Year's Eve party meant going just going to a New Year's Eve party!


 MI7777 - Tom Cruise (no idea what his name is in the movies) and his team attempt to spend NYE watching the fireworks at Burj Khalifa, following The Tallyho Route to reach the extraction point. Their mission, should they decide to accept it heehhehehe


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> MI7777 - Tom Cruise (no idea what his name is in the movies) and his team attempt to spend NYE watching the fireworks at Burj Khalifa, following The Tallyho Route to reach the extraction point. Their mission, should they decide to accept it heehhehehe


Ethan Hunt....I think


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Ethan Hunt....I think


You can tell I'm a fan, can't you hahaha


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> You can tell I'm a fan, can't you hahaha


You did alright. You got the Tom cruise part right. Would be slightly worried if you said Daniel Craig


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> You did alright. You got the Tom cruise part right. Would be slightly worried if you said Daniel Craig


I only started to like Bond movies when he took over the lead. Not because of his looks (although I'm not complaining) but because the movies took on a much darker genre, more gritty.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I only started to like Bond movies when he took over the lead. Not because of his looks (although I'm not complaining) but because the movies took on a much darker genre, more gritty.


No, no no no no no non o no!!! Outside of George Lazenby he is the worst of them all. He's got no spark, no humour..he is just not a bond. If I wanted to watch a "more darker genre, more gritty genre" I'd put the Bourne ultimatum in to my DVD player, not some British knock off. 

It goes like this. 

Timothy Dalton
Sean Connery
Pierce Brosnan (Goldeneye is the greatest bond film of all time - the rest of the films were bad, but PB was a great bond) 
Roger Moore
the others. 

I am a biggest James Bond fan out there, DC and his films sucks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pierce Brosnan is my favourite Bond! Daniel Craig appeals to the Gen Y views I presume. 

Dang it we're getting old!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Roger Moore and his animated eyebrows, brought humour to it. Live and Let Die, IMHO the best Bond film ever.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I only started to like Bond movies when he took over the lead. Not because of his looks (although I'm not complaining) but because the movies took on a much darker genre, more gritty.


Whaaaaat!!!! They old bond theme were the best BG. This new bond theme doesnt work for me. I walked out of spectre after 40 min in. Let's bring back the old bond theme and keep him as he was intended to be. Charming, witty and charismatic. 

As thrillhouse said, we have the Bourne movies for that darker edge. These DC bond movies don't work and I find them very noisy. 

I also hate the fact that they took away the gadgets. It's too early to rant about this new bond. Let me grab a cuppa.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Whaaaaat!!!! They old bond theme were the best BG. This new bond theme doesnt work for me. I walked out of spectre after 40 min in. Let's bring back the old bond theme and keep him as he was intended to be. Charming, witty and charismatic.
> 
> As thrillhouse said, we have the Bourne movies for that darker edge. These DC bond movies don't work and I find them very noisy.
> 
> I also hate the fact that they took away the gadgets. It's too early to rant about this new bond. Let me grab a cuppa.


They took away the GADGETS??!!  I heard there's a bit too much violence in Spectre but no gadgets either, I may as well skip it!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

It all got a bit formulaic:

- Fast paced action opening scene 
- Trippy opening credits
- Bond, James Bond
- Martinis
- Fast cars
- Bond Girls
- Bond shagging Bond girls
- Uxplosions
- Villainous exposition whilst Bond escapes certain death
- The end.

Insert new Bond girl, set in another country, wind another smash hit blockbuster off the sausage machine and congratulate yourself on a job well done.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Whaaaaat!!!! They old bond theme were the best BG. This new bond theme doesnt work for me. I walked out of spectre after 40 min in. Let's bring back the old bond theme and keep him as he was intended to be. Charming, witty and charismatic.
> 
> As thrillhouse said, we have the Bourne movies for that darker edge. These DC bond movies don't work and I find them very noisy.
> 
> I also hate the fact that they took away the gadgets. It's too early to rant about this new bond. Let me grab a cuppa.


Actually I change my mind slightly, I am allowed to do this. 

I do like the fighting and action scenes in the DC Bond Universe. I don't mind the gritty element to it, but it's lost its Bond spark in the process. DC films can be summed up liked this. The stories are rubbish, the bad guys are rubbish, the plot is rubbish, the overall arch of the 4 films is rubbish and worst of all..worst of all DC is a rubbish Bond. 

The whole point of the Bond films are, that you can watch any film and not have to see any of the others to understand the plot. 

Live and let Die was a fantastic film, great theme tune as well.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You are definitely not American. 

Iggles, just go back to your old username. We did like you so why the change? :confused2:



thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Actually I change my mind slightly, I am allowed to do this.
> 
> I do like the fighting and action scenes in the DC Bond Universe. I don't mind the gritty element to it, but it's lost its Bond spark in the process. DC films can be summed up liked this. The stories are rubbish, the bad guys are rubbish, the plot is rubbish, the overall arch of the 4 films is rubbish and worst of all..worst of all DC is a rubbish Bond.
> 
> ...


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Live and Let Die and Goldfinger. The reason why I can't choose between Roger Moore and Sean Connery.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The new movie didn't get good reviews. I'm sorry but I stand my ground. DC in the first one he did being tortured. Can you imagine that happening to Connery or Moore? Actually, let's face it. David Niven was the best Bond hahaha!


----------



## expatsue (Aug 21, 2013)

expatsue said:


> Can anyone tell me how it works getting to Souk al Bahar etc for New Year's Eve? We felt we should make an effort to do this just once during our time here and since the family are joining us this year we have booked a table in one of the frontline restaurants ... something tells me this is not going to be easy so any advice/suggestions from anyone who has had the courage to attend this event in the past would be very welcome


Well I promised to write a report of how our journey to see the fireworks went for the benefit of anyone searching the forum in future years for advice on getting to this spectacle. It didn't quite go as planned as you will be aware - see attached if interested!


----------



## UKSingDubai (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow thanks for this vivid report. Some friends who came especially to Dubai had a similar experience. Quite frightening.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

expatsue said:


> Well I promised to write a report of how our journey to see the fireworks went for the benefit of anyone searching the forum in future years for advice on getting to this spectacle. It didn't quite go as planned as you will be aware - see attached if interested!


I was thinking of you guys. I wouldn't go there, no way. Years ago, I was at Trafalgar Square and people died in the crowds. It was an incredibly scary experience and I swore never to do anything like that again...and I never have!


----------

